# Dwayne Wade and....Star Jones????



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

That girl need sum chitlins'


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

MediaTakeOut is bogus though so I doubt this is true.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

star jones aint that bad anymore.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How old is she?


*shivers*


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

aznzen said:


> star jones aint that bad anymore.


:uhoh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

aznzen said:


> star jones aint that bad anymore.


1st, yea she is, she looks like a big ol' lolly pop with that monster head and unfed body.

2nd, you dont go from that big, to that small, and just have your skin follow suit. She probably has extra skin tucked away under her clothing.

Star is sick.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

R-Star said:


> 1st, yea she is, she looks like a big ol' lolly pop with that monster head and unfed body.
> 
> 2nd, you dont go from that big, to that small, and just have your skin follow suit. She probably has extra skin tucked away under her clothing.
> 
> Star is sick.


i just said that to see how u guys would insult her and u sir are on the spot :lol:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

R-Star said:


> 1st, yea she is, she looks like a big ol' lolly pop with that monster head and unfed body.
> 
> 2nd, you dont go from that big, to that small, and just have your skin follow suit. *She probably has extra skin tucked away under her clothing.
> *
> Star is sick.


:sadbanana:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandname said:


> :sadbanana:


Like a flying squirl. Thats how I picture it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dwane is now out of my fave 5


...are you ****ing serious?!?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you know, im not a fan of star.. but the way everybody rags on her, i kind of feel bad for her.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Like a flying squirl. Thats how I picture it.


There's something to think about. :nada:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

charles needs to comment on this.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

everyone done spelled dwyane wrong. smh


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Any takers for Dwyane? Think we could still get Kwame Brown for him? :nonono:

This better be fake. (And it probably is.)


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. Any takers for Dwyane? Think we could still get Kwame Brown for him? :nonono:
> 
> This better be fake. (And it probably is.)


Won't it be sad if, of all the unbelievably hot women roaming around Miami and specifically South Beach, Star Jones essentially becomes the "first lady" of the Heat, kinda like Eva Longoria for the Spurs? :eek8:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wade is married though isn't he


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> wade is married though isn't he


They split up late last year I believe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No way is that going down...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hope nobody ever leaks a sex tape of this...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i didnt think wade was the type to leave the mother of his children.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hibachi! said:


> No way is that going down...


Oh yes she will be. How do you think she got to be a "Star" in the first place?

:wink:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dwyane Wade could get any piece of *** in the WORLD and he ends up with Star Jones? That's just wrong man. SHE USE TO BE BIGGER THEN CHARLES BARKLEY!


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow...Dwyane can do better than that...


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Omega said:


> i didnt think wade was the type to leave the mother of his children.


Me neither...so much for the squeaky-clean good guy image.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You guys really believe the tabloids? Wow, you always think how do they sell this trash, and now we know why.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I doubt wade would date someone like that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I really hope this isn't true, if it is then I don't know what to say.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this is nasty i hope this is a lie


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

The thread title alone made me sick. I'm glad he missed the playoffs, what if Star Jones actually attended Heats games?

And no, I don't believe anything is going on.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

That is disgusting.



Not only is she physically unattractive, but she is also annoying as hell.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah I'm a HEAT fan in Miami, Florida and I have to say I never thought Wade would leave his wife.

they had a nice story when Miami drafted Wade. high school sweetheart, wade was a humble, good hearted kid. i have to blame shaq for this. i believe he influenced him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> you dont go from that big, to that small, and just have your skin follow suit. She probably has extra skin tucked away under her clothing.


Maybe Dwyane was just after some hawt pouch sex?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's wrong with you people here?

why judge dwyane wade because of his divorce? like you know the full story. and maybe he got divorced because his relationship with the ex wife just didn't work out. 

it's like people here are making him out to be a bad guy because he's gone through a divorce. grow up. and then one day you'll be divorced. let's see if you think of yourself as a bad guy because of it.

and if wade wants to date star jones, then so be it.. i don't see why people have to make fun of fat/formerly obese people. what do you get out of hating star jones? a nice troll award? i hope you people (who do that) get fat one day and others make fun of you.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

lol what a coincidence that Star Jones just filed for divorce. Still don't believe this crap though.

Also, my hate for Star Jones isn't because she's fat. She's annoying, obnoxious, and overbearing.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Like a flying squirl. Thats how I picture it.


LMAO


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> yeah I'm a HEAT fan in Miami, Florida and I have to say I never thought Wade would leave his wife.
> 
> they had a nice story when Miami drafted Wade. high school sweetheart, wade was a humble, good hearted kid. i have to blame shaq for this. i believe he influenced him.


You are a gullible dude


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

He probably hit that a few times, but I don't believe that they're a couple.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't think Wade's actually divorced. I think they're "separated." As for Star Jones attending Heat games, thankfully, once we get good again we'd have Anna Kournikova to cancel her out, if this were real, but it's fake.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Perfect chance for Idunkonyou to talk down on Miami here but he's too busy dissing Cleveland and Washington in the playoffs board..


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Perfect chance for Idunkonyou to talk down on Miami here but he's too busy dissing Cleveland and Washington in the playoffs board..


I could say something but those days are over for me :laugh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Star Jones is 46 years old. I don't really know what to say and I really don't want to think about it hard enough to come up something.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

I dont know who star jones is, but if that is her in the picture, it looks like his mother.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd tap it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe how many replies this thread has gotten.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this was reported at slamonline.com last week i believe and it's just now taking off nationally. 

dwade is already done. he slipped faster than penny.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I can't believe how many replies this thread has gotten.


I can't believe I'm in here reading this.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Talk about backsliding.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Apparently Wilbon said his sources say this is fake (which wouldn't surprise me considering the Detroit Free-Press).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> Talk about backsliding.


I just picture Wade on a slip n slide


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Hey isnt that FreshCo? He would be pissed to know you are posting his pics without permission


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

u guys are too harsh on star and wade. i bet star is prettier than most ur grils (if u have one)


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

fake or not fake, wade is turning into this self obsessed ***. those fave 5 commercials used to be funny, now its just like stfu wade


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

aznzen said:


> u guys are too harsh on star and wade. i bet star is prettier than most ur grils (if u have one)


Yea.......... I've consistantly hit better than that my whole life.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Yea.......... I've consistantly hit better than that my whole life.


yea, not going to doubt u.. ur girl is hot!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

demens said:


> fake or not fake, wade is turning into this self obsessed ***. those fave 5 commercials used to be funny, now its just like stfu wade


lol

senseless hate


wade is doing what everyone should be doing. having fun.


why are people hating on a guy who has a championship under his belt? gimme a break


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

demens said:


> fake or not fake, wade is turning into this self obsessed ***. those fave 5 commercials used to be funny, now its just like stfu wade


T-Mobile commercials.. I'll add that to the long list of reasons to hate Wade.. :whistling:


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

i remember an interview with him maybe last year. he talked about how much he loves his wife and how he wants to be an actor, or a model or some other crap. all of the sudden he is in 5 out of the 20 commercial you see during time-outs. and he tries so hard, its just sad.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

aznzen said:


> u guys are too harsh on star and wade. i bet star is prettier than most ur grils (if u have one)


I don't find her attractive at all no matter who she is, but that's just personal preference. 

Still, i can safely say i've never been with a girl who had *ashy tits* like Star.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Someone needs to tell D-Wade that if you date a chick who's much older make it a cougar.


----------

